# Milk Soap Anyone?



## whitetiger_0603 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been trying to make Goat milk soap and I keep burning it, despite using goat milk ice cubes to help keep temps down with the lye reaction.  I'm also wondering, do you fully substitute milk over water..is it half in half or do you add it in at the end?  I'm just tired of burning this particular type of soap.  All i want is a nice Goat milk bubble bath soap, like the stuff you can buy in the store.  I still have the bottle of milk bubble bath and in the ingredients it had hydrolyzed milk protein and powdered non fat milk.  So I know it's gotta be possible.  Just..how?  There is nothing substantial online.  I've even seen hot process methods..for sodium soaps. Please and thank you in advance.


----------



## Smee (Apr 12, 2013)

Whitetiger, I've also been working on goat milk & olive oil ls.
Here's a link to a pic I posted recently.  I don't know yet that
the sugar burning off from the milk is avoidable in liquid soaping
if using it in place of mixing water with the lye (which is what I did).
The smell does dissipate over time, and/or you can add EO's or FO's
to mask any trace of burnt smell that remains. ... and that's my $.02
on goat milk soap  

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f22/liquid-olive-oil-n-goat-milk-soap-33775/

edit to add:  okay now you got me thinking...there must be a way...roblem:
thinking...thinking...I'll have to get back to you on this one


----------



## FGOriold (Apr 12, 2013)

When using goat's milk or coconut milk in liquid soap you have to account for the extra fats in the milks and adjust your potassium hydroxide and water accordingly.  A 100% milk soap (no water to mix with the lye) will probably not work as there would be too much additional fat to adequately saponify.  The rule I follow is:

For every 12 ounces of goat's milk, reduce your water by 8 ounces and add .2 ounces of potassium hydroxide.  The more goat's milk you add, the more difficult it is to get clear soap.  I would never go beyond 50% milk for my liquid.  I also add the goat's milk at saponification not mixed with the lye (make sure you use enough water to fully mix the lye).  

So if you recipe calls for 
6 ounces potassium hydroxide
20 ounces distilled water

You can try
6.2 ounces lye (+.2 ounces)
12 ounces goat's milk (+12 ounces)
12 ounces water (- 8 ounces)

or 
6.1 ounces Potassium Hydroxide (+.1 ounces)
6 ounces Goat's Milk (+ 6 ounces)
16 ounces water (- 4 ounces)

That being said, I have much better luck with Coconut Milk.

~ Faith


----------



## christinak (Apr 12, 2013)

I have no problems at all.  I use condensed goat milk from walmart and use it for 50% of the water and add it at trace.  Don't dilute the milk or anything, just dump it in.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh Wow gang!!  Thanks tons!!  See i was wondering if the extra fats from the milk needed to be accounted for.  I'm not too worried about the soap being clear in this case so the extra fatty acids can act like a super fat.  Now the question is, what crock settings or temps do you all use?


----------



## Smee (Apr 12, 2013)

I use warm on the crock.  But now you got me wondering if there's such a thing as room
temp liquid soaping...?


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, before, i used to cook my soap at lower temps..around 100 degrees.  To do that, I'd have to turn the crock on and off.  And "trace" took so much longer.


----------

